# Favorite tracts



## Scott (Dec 7, 2004)

What are people's favorite tracts? If links are available, please include.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2004)

Is the theme "tracts conveying the gospel" or tracts about any general subject?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 7, 2004)

For some really interesting and good tracts see this:

http://www.viclockman.com

He has a whole slew of what seems to be very good tracts. I have one by him that he did on the Auburn Avenue Theology on Justification by Faith Alone. Its well done.


----------



## Scott (Dec 7, 2004)

Matt: Thanks for the link. I did not see any evalgelistic tracts. I was hoping he had some of those.

Andrew: I am thinking of evangelistic tracts to hand out to unbelievers.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 7, 2004)

Chick tracts is what I think you are thinking of. They look like this.




Here are a few of the classic themes. They used to scare me. Just click on the phrases below.







Guy dies and goes to hell but comes back to tell about it.

The beast.

The Masons are devil worshippers.

If you play Dungeons and Dragons you will be possessed by a demon.

The Gay Blade. This one is from the 70's but spot on. 

The Thing. This one scared the poo out of me when I was little. 

Here is where I got these links you can look for ones you remember.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 7, 2004)

Its amazing how many commandments chick tracts break in just one tract! 

[Edited on 12-7-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 7, 2004)

Chick Tracts is this some girl thing


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2004)

The artwork is actually pretty good and the idea of using art (not depictions of God) is probably good in our print-based culture.

I emailed Vic Lockman and he said that they have several evangelistic tracts and he is going to send me samples (he does not offer them on his site b/c they have not sold much). Vic is reliable.


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2004)

BTW, the idea of using descriptions of hell was common in the middle ages. Theologians used to have extensive (and speculative) descriptions of hell that were used to motivate people. As I recall, they also had a principle that none of their descriptions were totally accurate because hell will always be worse than anything people can think of.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe it's just the college culture I find myself in, but I'm not a big fan of tracts. It seems like some kind of impersonal shotgun-blast evangelism that ends up treating individuals as variables in a formula. Again, that's my bias.

The only time I would consider handing someone a tract would be AFTER I talked to the individual for a significant amount of time, and then I would probably give them something like one of John Piper's tracts that are just verse from the Roman's Road (and a handful of others) with one or two famous lines regarding the verse and the need for salvation. But would I give someone a tract as I said "hey" to them? No.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 9, 2004)

To me these tracts were trying to shock people into Christianity. I don't mind shocking people with their own sinfullness. We need to be shocked by our sin but, these types of tracts are useless if they are not showing people the extent of their sin and then the gospel remedy.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 13, 2005)

Some of those Jack Chick tracts are just plain crazy! I do praise God for evangelism tracts though. My dad, God rest his soul, came to faith in Christ with the aide of a Bible tract (I know it wasn't the track that saved him but God's grace) 

I remember when I was 12 years old walking into a K-Mart store and some man was handing them out. I took it and put it in my back pocket. When I came home I set it on my parents coffee table and didn't give it a second thought. A few days latter when I came home from school I noticed my dad was crying. I never saw him cry up until that point, I asked him why and he said that he just got "saved". I asked what that meant and he told me that he read the tract that was on the coffee table and when he was finished went into his bedroom and got down on his knees and repented for his sin and believed Jesus to be the one through whom this was possible. I noticed an instant change in him, he was delivered from a 20 year heroin addiction. He was full of so much joy and peace and was always telling anyone that would listen about this Jesus that saved him from eternal punishment in Hell. Not to mention he became the world's greatest dad.

I praise God for my dad's testimony and look forward to seeing him again one day in heaven.


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 13, 2005)

You'll find many reformed gospel tracts here:

http://www.mountzion.org/catalog/lit_contents.html

And they are free of charge. "The Lord Our Righteousness" by Whitefield is one of my favorites.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 13, 2005)

I remember the first time I came across one of Mr. Jack Chick's little tracts. It was about 10 years ago. I happened to be home from school (I went to a Franciscan university and was a militant Catholic) for winter break and had stopped at one of my favorite diners back home in upstate New York for some of their awesome coffee. On the way out I noticed a colorful little booklet titled, "The Death Cookie" on the floor. I scoffed to myself as I picked it up out of curiousity saying, "This must be some piece of JW propaganda." 

I ended up reading it later that night and was really offended, but you know what was strange? I wouldn't throw it out. I read the thing at least 101 times. The rest, we'll say, is history. About a year later I got saved and left the Catholic church.

As zany as some of them may be, God is using them to awaken His own.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> I remember when I was 12 years old walking into a K-Mart store and some man was handing them out. I took it and put it in my back pocket. When I came home I set it on my parents coffee table and didn't give it a second thought. A few days latter when I came home from school I noticed my dad was crying. I never saw him cry up until that point, I asked him why and he said that he just got "saved". I asked what that meant and he told me that he read the tract that was on the coffee table and when he was finished went into his bedroom and got down on his knees and repented for his sin and believed Jesus to be the one through whom this was possible. I noticed an instant change in him, he was delivered from a 20 year heroin addiction. He was full of so much joy and peace and was always telling anyone that would listen about this Jesus that saved him from eternal punishment in Hell. Not to mention he became the world's greatest dad.
> 
> I praise God for my dad's testimony and look forward to seeing him again one day in heaven.



 *What a killer testimony! Praise God!*


----------



## calgal (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Chick tracts is what I think you are thinking of. They look like this.
> 
> 
> ...



Dark Dungeons!


----------



## ANT (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> For some really interesting and good tracts see this:
> 
> http://www.viclockman.com
> ...



In his end times section ... he says that he is ...

Preterist,
Reformed,
Optimillennialist

What is an Optimillennialist? 
Is it an optimistic amil? Post? 
I do not think I have ever heard that term before.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have yet to see anyone mention the most famous tract of all!! So I do it. And of course it has to be the Four Spiritual Laws :bigsmile:


----------

